# [SOLVED] House Electric problem



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi,
A few days back, there was some inspection in te house and the person and he tested the bathroom gfic protection i think. 

The bathroom outlet and one right outside the bathroom have no power as well as another outlet in the other upstairs bathroom. (The bathroom tested was the bathroom for the master bathroom - also upstairs)

We can't get the power back on to any of these. What I already tried was to turn off ever circuit breaker I coud find and turn it back on. 

I have looked all over the house for anything else but I haven't found it. 

Also, both bathrooms have the gfic built into the outlets, and both act the same way, you try to push them in, the rest button goes in pretty far, but the test button really doesnt go in too far, and it is the same on both. 

I'm trying to avoid hiring someone to come in and look at this, its probably something not too diffcult but I don't know how to find it.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: House Electric problem*

Find which circuit breaker goes to those outlets, try replacing it. Thats
a start. Might be that one of the gfi outlets are bad, if so that will kill
the whole circuit and anything on that circuit. Some have a little green
light when operating properly, and a red if something is wrong. When you
find the breaker, turn it on and off, then back on. Sometimes a breaker
will look like its in the on position, but its actually tripped. The breaker
should be marked in your panel box.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: House Electric problem*

Unfornatly the panel box isn't marked very clear and I have been making it a point to make my own list of which circuit goes where but I'm just doing it as I just happen to find out. 

I did turn off ever circuit just to make sure it just didn't appear to be on.

Neither outlet has a light on it, or if it does, its not on. 

Besides replacing the two outlets and the circuit, is there anything else it could possibly be or anything else to look for?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: House Electric problem*

Damaged wiring. A outlet on the same chain that is damaged. Is the house
a older home? If not a bad breaker I would look to see which outlet had
the most use, ie blowdryer, electric razor although not likely, but a 
blow dryer will pull some amps. Look at those outlets closely for burn
marks, or melted marks, that would make me suspicious. Has anything
been added, or modified lately? I would look in those areas. Hardest part
will be isolating the plug, or wire that may be burnt. Water will cause 
a short if its making contact. You do need to be careful as not to 
electrocute yourself.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: House Electric problem*

The house itself is from the 80s, but we recently purchased it.

The only thing different about the two is one that looks fairly new and the other one (the one tested) looks like it may be original. 

I wouldn't think it would be burnt wires, since we moved in, we lightly used the outlets and at times also really used them more (12 amp vacuum) without any problems. 

The test that was done would be very quick, just a few seconds.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: House Electric problem*

Get a test light, basically has 2 prongs, and a light in the middle. Turn
the breaker off that goes to the gfi's. Pull the outlet cover off so you
can get to the wires connected to the gif. Then turn breaker back on.
Then test the wires to see if your getting current. You can also use
a multimeter, which would be more acurate. This way you can determine
if that outlet is getting current. If no current you know there is a break
or issue with another outlet on the chain. If you get current to all wires
going to the gfi then you know you have a bad gfi outlet. In the end
you might have to call a electrician,,,break out the checkbook,,,


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: House Electric problem*

figured out the problem. In the garage was an gfic outlet that triped before the rest. Not sure why this circuoit has outlets in the garage, outside the front door and the two bathrooms upstairs. We ran into this gfic randomly and everything is working now after resting it. 

Thank you everyone


----------

